# Goat milk



## Robertb (Jun 1, 2016)

I have a 3 month old pitbull who will not eat dry dog food is tried a couple of brands someone told me to mix goats milk in it so I did and he likes it my question is it OK to keep doing this


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

Not really. A puppy of that age should be on a puppy or all life stages food. Will he eat wet food? You need to determine whether its pickiness or inappetence and potentially a medical issue before proceeding. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

He's probably just being a stubborn picky puppy. Leave his food down for 10 min. After that pick up and don't offer again until next scheduled feeding  goats milk is actually good for dogs, i occasionally ad it to mine dogs food.


----------



## Mimsy01 (May 22, 2016)

I haven't had a puppy in ages, but is he teething? Maybe the hard food is hurting currently. 

Personally I'd do the same as Coach, only feed at the specific feeding time. Anything not eaten in about 10 minutes is too much imo. If after a 24 hour period he's still not eating I'd be concerned there is a health reason behind it.


----------

